# questions on 1973 evinrude sportwin 9.5



## walleyehunter78 (Mar 25, 2010)

Just found this site and i must say i am impressed. I purchased a rude off of craigslist for my 12 ft mirro v- hull. I was shocked that i could not plane this boat out, the nose rode high. I purchased a stinray jr, hydrofoil and that brought me on plane but barely at 8-9 mph. I then found on here to try a jack plate, which i welded up and i know am in the 10-12 mph. The swamp i run this boat in has a lot of stumps that when i hit the motor kicks out of gear. Is this suppose to, or does something need to be adjusted. My question is does this speed seem appropriate? Teh boat is bare and weighs maybe 80# and i weigh 220#. I bought a new used prop off of ebay that i havn't tried yet. Is there a fuel filter on motor? To me this motor seems doggy. The current prop is a 8x8.5 prop. The motor seems to run fine, it starts easy, but at certain throttle ranges it hesitates a little.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 25, 2010)

If the motor jumps out of gear it sounds like the clutch dogs are worn.

Where's your cavitation plate in relation to your boat's bottom?


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Mar 25, 2010)

The cavitation plate is now flush with bottom of boat, i raised the motor 4 inches with jack plate. I forgot i always have a 50# bag of sand in the bow when i am by myself.


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 25, 2010)

Never had a 9.5 but a 9.9 would push your boat about 20 mph or maybe faster since its bare bones.
Sounds like your motor has issues. Rebuild the carb and check and make sure you have good spark. Spark should be blue and jump about 1/2" gap.
Probably a worn clutch dog but if its hard to get the motor in and out of gears it possibly may only need adjusting.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 26, 2010)

Are both cylinders firing?


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Mar 26, 2010)

When i changed plugs both plugs had nice brown color. I think i am going to give it a compression test,just to see if maybe its just tired. What is an acceptable range? If that seems ok, i plan on ordering a carb kit. This clutch dog that is possibly worn is this a big job. Is this peice viewable if i split the case, like i would to change impeller or is it inside of lower unit?


----------



## Kobie (Mar 26, 2010)

walleyehunter78 said:


> When i changed plugs both plugs had nice brown color. I think i am going to give it a compression test,just to see if maybe its just tired. What is an acceptable range? If that seems ok, i plan on ordering a carb kit. This clutch dog that is possibly worn is this a big job. Is this peice viewable if i split the case, like i would to change impeller or is it inside of lower unit?



No its inside the lower unit, but when you say "when i hit", does that mean hit a log? If your knocking into stumps alot then theres your reason for the lower unit being messed up. As long as your numbers are even (within 10%) then you will be fine. My 1961 Evinrude 10hp has 60lbs compression on both cylinders and I get 21mph wot. Check to make sure you are getting fuel and such, but yet again those 9.5 werent really power houses to begin with, so you might want a newer motor.


----------



## ultra353 (Mar 27, 2010)

Something doesn`t sound right. My evinrude 9.5 pushes my 12ft tin with wood floors, battery, trolling motor, anchor, 3gal of fuel and all my gear at 17 to 18 mph with myself and son in the boat. Compression is where i`d start, "normal" readings should be around 60-80 psi and within 10% of each other. Next is to make sure all ignition components are in good working order. Pull the flywheel and check the coils as they crack over time and also check that the points are clean with no glazing, pitting or corrision on them( for about $20 you could put in a new set of points/condensers) gapped to .020. Next I would make sure the carb is completely clean, the main culprit is the high speed jet that gets clogged. It lies horizontally behind the drain plug and dirt/debris can easily plug it up. If all that checks out and the motor sounds like its making full power you might have a spun propeller hub. Just a few things to look at.


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok i checked compression, both cylinders are at 60#. We then checked points they were not gapped at .020 they were at .015, so we adjusted points. I took it out on a lake that just opened up and it is not much faster. I didn't have gps along so i don't know exact speed. I did notice that one of the stators had a crack in it. There was no burning or char marks though. Would this maybe the culprit. I also have a bigger problem. I thought i was always hitting stumps, i am not. The motor jumps out of gear at wide open throttle. How much does this clutch dog cost, do i need seals. If anyone could explain how to do this job would be great.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 28, 2010)

With 60#'s compression I wouldn't spend much on that motor.
The clutch dogs can be welded & ground down.


----------



## Kobie (Mar 28, 2010)

I would start looking for another motor, it seems that your 60lbs of compression isnt carrying you too far. I haven't looked at my manual lately but I always thought the spark plugs should be gapped at .030 not .020. You can take the clutch dogs and reverse them, if the other side isnt worn, and use it that way. You will jump out of reverse but not forward, which is the only gear that counts. I would look at the carb and do a quick rebuild. The easiest thing to do will be sell it for like $100, and buy an '80s Evinrude 15.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 28, 2010)

You should do a decarbing on the motor. This could free up the rings and give you better compression.


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Mar 28, 2010)

Should i just pur some seafoam in the carb or are you talking about something like quick cleen? I ripped into the lower unit and the clutch dogs look good. Is there a way to adjust the shifting, to me it looks like the clutch dog is not getting pushed all the way into the forward gear.


----------



## ultra353 (Mar 29, 2010)

60 psi isn`t bad as these are low compression motors to begin with and if your using the pull start on these motors there geared down so your not getting the full rpm`s for a true reading. Many run just fine at that psi,( these arent powerhouse to begin with as its really only about 8hp) try pouring some seafoam in the carb while its running( you`ll probably have to hold the throttle open as it will want to stall) it will smoke like a chimney. Next pull the plugs and pour some into each cyl and let it soak for awhile, maybe do this a few times then check psi again. Mix some seafoam in with your gas/oil mixture as this will continue to clean it out. 
If you have a cracked coil it needs to be replaced, it could be shorting out when its running. It will still run fairly smooth on 1 cyl. New coils are listed on E-bay all the time for about $13-$20. 
If the lower shift linkage coupling( where the lower unit bolts up) was not a tight or the linkage not fully seated it will not stay in the detent to keep it in gear. Also there is a small adj. up in the motor cowling where the shift selector goes into, if you loosen up this bolt it will give you a little bit of adj. for the shift selector.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Mar 29, 2010)

ultra353 said:


> 60 psi isn`t bad as these are low compression motors to begin with and if your using the pull start on these motors there geared down so your not getting the full rpm`s for a true reading. Many run just fine at that psi,( these arent powerhouse to begin with as its really only about 8hp) try pouring some seafoam in the carb while its running( you`ll probably have to hold the throttle open as it will want to stall) it will smoke like a chimney. Next pull the plugs and pour some into each cyl and let it soak for awhile, maybe do this a few times then check psi again. Mix some seafoam in with your gas/oil mixture as this will continue to clean it out.
> If you have a cracked coil it needs to be replaced, it could be shorting out when its running. It will still run fairly smooth on 1 cyl. New coils are listed on E-bay all the time for about $13-$20.
> If the lower shift linkage coupling( where the lower unit bolts up) was not a tight or the linkage not fully seated it will not stay in the detent to keep it in gear. Also there is a small adj. up in the motor cowling where the shift selector goes into, if you loosen up this bolt it will give you a little bit of adj. for the shift selector.



The above advice is good advice and information about the compression is dead on.

There is a web forum (iboats) has alot of active and retired mechanics that are experts on 9.5hp motors. They helped me alot with rebuilding mine(free advice) You have to login in the site just like this one.

https://forums.iboats.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=299680

You can do a search and get alot of good information or post a question. These guys know there stuff. Just a suggestion, might want to get a manual for your motor. Try ebay.

Good luck,

cajuncook1


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys. I ordered a new coil off of ebay. I am trying to find a shift fork. I believe mine is bent. I could not get more than 1 gear when i reinstalled lower unit. Either i got forward and nuetral or i had reverse and nuetral. The shift fork was all ground up where it hit gears. What is the trick to installing lower unit. When you connect shift rod do you have to have it in a certain gear. From what i can see it don't matter. I should be able to just seat shaft in brass block and attach bolt.


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Apr 3, 2010)

I figured out why i could not get forward gear. Apparently i had to pull bolt out of brass block to allow the bottom shift shaft to go all the way in. When i tried to push rod into lower hole it just hit the bolt. I didn't realize bolt had to be pulled. I will try out some time this week and let you guys know if the coil was the problem for low power.


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Apr 12, 2010)

Coil did not do much, maybe runs a little better. 15 mph by myself and 12 with 2 people. Motor no longer jumps out of gear. Apparently linkage just needed adjustment. =D>


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

walleyehunter78 said:


> Coil did not do much, maybe runs a little better. 15 mph by myself and 12 with 2 people. Motor no longer jumps out of gear. Apparently linkage just needed adjustment. =D>



Yep, that's about right. The 9.5hp(made 1964 to 1973) is not comparable in speed and power as the 9.9hp(made 1974 to 1992 and current, but the parts of the 9.9hp are almost 98% compatible with the 1974 to 1992 9.9hp models).

The little motor when kept up is a good and dependable runner. I have two of the little devils.

Hope you can enjoy your motor for many years to come  

cajuncook1


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 13, 2010)

I cant beleive that the older engines run off only 60#. I have only owned nissan/tohatsu and yamaha 2 strokes, and when I check the compression its always above 120#, even in my 1984 nissan 9.9. I know the old mercs and johnnyrudes from the eighties have about 100#. I guess there is that much difference in the newer era motors. Interesting to know. 

15 MPH is pretty good out of that little engine.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 13, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> I cant beleive that the older engines run off only 60#. I have only owned nissan/tohatsu and yamaha 2 strokes, and when I check the compression its always above 120#, even in my 1984 nissan 9.9. I know the old mercs and johnnyrudes from the eighties have about 100#. I guess there is that much difference in the newer era motors. Interesting to know.
> 
> 15 MPH is pretty good out of that little engine.



It is my understanding that the low impact of the starter only registers about 60 to 80 lbs of compression if using the motor's manual starter. If you use a temporary back up starter rope on the fly wheel top then you can get more momentum and get higher compression reading. I was informed by a mechanic who has worked on these since they came out and he stated that the motor is equivalent of a 7.5hp to 8hp motor. They had lower compression and power was measured at the powerhead. The 9.9 was a different make type motor and higher compression and the power and speed is much more noticed.

cajuncook1


----------

